# Mississippi Valley FT



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any news on the Open and Q for Mississippi Valley FT?
Thanks


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Hear the Open is running off the big dam again. Triple with 2 retireds. Sounds like the judges were in control.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open didn't finish the first series. #31 starts in the morning.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

Am call backs to water blind:

7, 10 12, 15, 16, 19, 21, 23, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 35, 37, 42, 45, 47, 48, 
49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 59

Start at 7:30 at Lake 30


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

Derby results
1. Ziggy
2. Trick
3. Text
4. Pete
Rj. Roxy
Jams- radley, quinn, rango, Willie, hottie, maverick, rowdy, kaylee, hawkeye. 


Amateur results
1. Legend
2. Ace
3. Lucy(lab)
4. Gauge (lab)
Rj. Punch
Jams. Chance, chef, dozer, dazee, tug, buck, gypsy(lab),rinny. 

Open results
1. Dragon
2. Traveler
3. Diesel
4. Al
Rj. Bones
Jams. Punch, Lucy, keeper, Quinn. 

Congrats to all. 
J.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to the Twin Oak crew!!!

•Open 1st - FC Tower Of Terror "Dragon" O/Jim Sullivan H/Scott Harp New FC & Q'd For National
•Open RJ - Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds "Bones" O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Scott Harp

•Amateur 2nd - FC/AFC Ace On The River III "Ace" O/H Peter Ketola Q'd for National Amateur
•Amateur Jam - Atlastastar "Rinnie" O/H Martha Blank

•Derby 1st - Happy Hippie "Ziggy" O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Scott Harp


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

TimThurby said:


> Congrats to the Twin Oak crew!!!
> 
> •Open 1st - FC Tower Of Terror "Dragon" O/Jim Sullivan H/Scott Harp New FC & Q'd For National
> •Open RJ - Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds "Bones" O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Scott Harp
> ...



Wow Tim, your dogs are on a roll! Congrats! I like that little hippie. I had a front row seat for him last week. And you know I always liked Bones....

Chris


----------



## Ron Tiemann (Aug 9, 2009)

John Daniels said:


> I'm pretty sure Roxy got the RJ.


Corrected.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboy Ziggy .....


..... AGAIN.*


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Tim and Shannon and Ziggy


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

HUGE CONGRATS to Alex Washburn on her AM WIN with her new AFC! AFC Coolwater's Hawkeye Legend. Legend earned his AFC title and qualified for the National. Way to go Alex and Legend!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Bruce, John and Mike with another placement for Gage!!

Aaron*


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Huge Congrats to Joe and Scott at Team Twin Oak and to owner Jim Sullivan for Dragons Open win and Peter Ketola for Ace's Amateur 2nd. Tack on Derby win and a few other ribbons for a great weekend!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Dennis Mitchell, Jim Beck, Amy Hunt for the 2nd place in the Open. Also congratulations to Ed Krueger for the Jam in the Amateur with Chef.

Vern and Kathy


----------

